# Is your hog not liter trained?



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I adopted a two year old female retired breeder and I don't believe she was ever litter trained. I have the CSW wheel and I tried putting the litter pan under the wheel and all she did was to continue to pee and poop in her wheel and try to sleep under the tray!!!!!

So she does all her "business" on her wheel - so needless to say she needs a bath once a week because doing her pee in her wheel while she is running is like giving yourself a shower in pee!!! I have witnessed it, it is pretty yucky!!! lol 

Is this behavior something I should be concerned about? Is she now too old to train to use the litter tray? 

When I bring her out for her social time with family in her playpen and cuddling on my lap she NEVER pees or poops - we have her out about three to four hours before I put her back in her cage where she starts her night routine of eating, wheeling, peeing and pooping and just chilling .......... 

I don't mind giving her a bath once a week but I read somewhere that once a week is a little too much. I use special dog shampoo with aloe vera and oatmeal in it......

Thanks. Kathy


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Aloe vera is toxic to hedgehogs and dog shampoo is drying to their kin. Most of us use Aveeno baby Wash - Unscented.

What your hadgie is doing is perfectly normal...running on a wheel kinda makes them 'go'.

Not all hedgies can be litter trained. Snarf is but will still poop on his wheel.

You can do foot baths instead of the full bath so it won't be so drying. Just put an inch or so of water in the tub/sink and let him run around.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh thank you so much for letting me know about the shampoo and aloe vera being toxic!!! That is why I love this board so much!


I will find someone with a dog to give my almost full bottle of shampoo to.

Kathy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Try tilting the wheel slightly downward so the pee can drain off.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry kind of off-topic! -- Is aloe vera actually toxic? I've asked in several threads and no one has given an answer... :S Halp plz.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Only certain parts of the aloe vera plant is toxic. It's hard for me to do a search cause I'm on my phone but if you search for aloe vera then look for a post made by hedgemom. She made a very informative post about it.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Larry, I will tilt her wheel and see how she does tonight!

kathy


----------

